# Reos Mods - Do You Need Anything ?



## shabbar (1/7/14)

I will be ordering from Reos mods in a day or 2 , just finding out who needs anything ?

Shipping to be shared if possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (1/7/14)

@soonkia 

from last time - just double check:
_"A subohm repair kit - but I can only pay you on Wednesday, so if that doesn't work for you, you can skip my request"_


----------



## PeterHarris (1/7/14)

from my side i'm all good thanks


----------



## Yiannaki (1/7/14)

Hey bud. I might be keen. Will pm you 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (1/7/14)

Shweet !!


----------



## Andre (1/7/14)

Thanks for the offer. I am always tempted, but shall wait for the new atomizers this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/7/14)

Andre said:


> Thanks for the offer. I am always tempted, but shall wait for the new atomizers this time.




Any indication when these will be available? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (1/7/14)

Id like to know also ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (1/7/14)

Then again I was perfectly happy with the rm2 . And the ceramic deck


----------



## Andre (1/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Any indication when these will be available?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


@Rob Fisher said (said this last Thursday) within a week or so. So, cannot be too far away. Problem of course will be which one or two to chose as there is not much prior experience like the tried and trusted Reomizer. Maybe I shall wait to hear some reviews first, not sure.
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/577376-atomizers-i-am-working.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (1/7/14)

I think so too , can always do another group buy for the attys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (1/7/14)

Some things I need but will have to wait for the next round, my budget is way over spent, at least I will be losing some weight this month, no more money for food... but at least the vape will be good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (1/7/14)

count me in for the next one !! will be needing that bf atomic ??


----------



## Andre (1/7/14)

shabbar said:


> count me in for the next one !! will be needing that bf atomic ??


Yip, also leaning towards that one.


----------



## MurderDoll (1/7/14)

Andre said:


> Yip, also leaning towards that one.





shabbar said:


> count me in for the next one !! will be needing that bf atomic ??




Won't it be cheaper, quicker and easier to just mod one to BF?


----------



## Andre (1/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Won't it be cheaper, quicker and easier to just mod one to BF?


Yip, probably. But I do not have access to the required equipment. And would need to source an Atomic as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (1/7/14)

By the looks of things is it only myself and @Yiannaki and @Mornat ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/14)

I have to say I think the Cyclone is the best bottom fed atty for the REO… it’s the one I use most of the time… I just love the way it so easy to pull off the top and change the wick!

Yes the Reomiser is great to build a coil for and the ceramic deck is awesome but the Cyclone is more forgiving for the over squonker and the simple pull off is such a huge win!

But of course when Rob does put the new bottom fed atty’s on the web site there is little doubt that I may try a couple of them! What I should do is wait for @Andre to test them first!


----------



## shabbar (1/7/14)

I would love to have a cyclone but they are so expensive !!!

This time round I'm going for the lp so once the other bf attys are out we can do a group buy ?

Rob when do you expect your Woodville back ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/14)

shabbar said:


> I would love to have a cyclone but they are so expensive !!!
> 
> This time round I'm going for the lp so once the other bf attys are out we can do a group buy ?
> 
> Rob when do you expect your Woodville back ?


 
It's gonna be sometime @shabbar! It only left yesterday and it will take about 2 weeks to get there and then it has to get a makeover... so I guess in a months time.


----------

